

Your gut is telling you what to eat – and you're not listening - smashu
http://www.vox.com/2015/8/3/9074927/food-hangover

======
deadgrey19
Very interesting until I got to the word "toxins". At that point I stopped
reading. Any time you use the word "toxins" my pseudo-science radar turns on
and my ears/eyes turn off.

It turns out that the paper referenced was written in 1995 (yes, 20 years
ago), in the Journal of Range Management which was discontinued in 2004 (11
years ago)
([http://www.researchgate.net/journal/0022-409X_Journal_of_Ran...](http://www.researchgate.net/journal/0022-409X_Journal_of_Range_Management))
it was an invited article (ie. probably not peer reviewed although I cannot
tell for sure) and it appears that author has no medical training. The author
"is currently a professor in the Department of Rangeland Resources." This
professorship seems to have ended in 2008:
[https://www.cnr.usu.edu/files/uploads/WILD%20Vitaes/Provenza...](https://www.cnr.usu.edu/files/uploads/WILD%20Vitaes/ProvenzaResumeCitations.pdf)

